# Best LED for high tech Fluval Edge



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello,

So i got a 6 Gallon fluval edge. I swopped the factory LED light with the 42-LED light that comes with the taller fluval edge. As well, I got the 18" Beamswork Power LED 300 bar sitting on top. My substrate is Eco complete. I also have pressurized CO2 running. I dose with flourish and API Leaf Zone. ues

My question is, if i wanted to replace the Beamswork light with another, what is the best LED for a hightech tank. I just planted some HC and I want it to really carpet and not have any restrictions because of lack of high light. 

I attached a pic of my tank.

Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

I haven't use it yet, but you can check this light out. 

MicMol - New Aqua mini & Pro - Aqua Air - Grow Mol - The Professional LED Lighting of Aquarium & Horticulture.

Read a review that it's almost or better than Current USA's


----------



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

Never heard of the MicMol Led's before. Info on the net is kinda scarce. I am wondering if these lights are good enough for a Fluval edge high tech tank


----------



## brandonhauser (Nov 6, 2015)

The Current USA 24-36" Satellite plus or plus pro fits great!


----------



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

I have looked into this light. Problem is that the smallest one is 18". I Am planning to remove the top glass of the fluval edge. The tank is 16.9" inches wide. I don't the the satellite plus pro will sit on the edges. It seems too wide


----------



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

*Archaea Ultra-gro*

Was looking at the 
*ARCHAEA ULTRA-GRO "Full Spectrum" Aquatic Plant LED Light*

Seems like you can slide the legs of the stand inwards so that it would fit on the rim of the Fluval edge. My substrate is about 7" from the top of the glass. And the stand looks about 2" high which would bring the light about 9" from the substrate. Light is 20Watts, 2000-3000 Lumens, 7000k. Seems hard to find this fixture in Canada though


----------

